

Ask HN: Sending a newsletter on a Friday? - thomaaas

Hello,<p>I have a few thousands email subscribers for one of my project. I usually send them emails at the beginning of the week, and have good open rates (&gt;50%).<p>However, this week I&#x27;d really like to send one email on Friday (tomorrow), and I&#x27;m afraid to get a lower open rate than usual.<p>Do you know if sending an email on Friday is bad for open rates? Any study about that, or personal experience?<p>Thanks!
======
minimaxir
Sending an email on a Friday isn't inherently terrible.

Sending an email on the _Fourth of July holiday_ is.

~~~
thomaaas
That's a really good point. Thanks.

